# Lagerfrage(n) Tracer VP 2010



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. April 2016)

Hallo,

Hab ein paar Fragen zum Tracer VP von 2010. Welche Lager können verbaut werden und welcher Hersteller und Lagertypen zu empfehlen?


Habt ihr Erfahrungen?


----------

